# Medical screening tests



## Anne (Oct 21, 2013)

Seems like Dr Whitaker isn't so fond of over-zealous medical testing; mammograms, CT scans, etc.   I had a CT scan in August, along with ultrasound, then a mammogram twice in Sept; I know they repeated that at least 6 times, and I go back in 6 months.    Kind of wishing I had read this before all that.....

*http://tinyurl.com/kfzt3ye*


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2013)

Anne said:


> Seems like Dr Whitaker isn't so fond of over-zealous medical testing; mammograms, CT scans, etc.   I had a CT scan in August, along with ultrasound, then a mammogram twice in Sept; I know they repeated that at least 6 times, and I go back in 6 months.    Kind of wishing I had read this before all that.....



That goes along with what I've always said - that many doctors over-test to cover their liability, to the point of it becoming ludicrous.


----------



## Anne (Oct 21, 2013)

Exactly right, Phil - I'm wondering what he thinks about MRI's; son-in-law has had sooo many of them this year because of back trouble...although, that's not an x-ray, either.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2013)

With Mammograms or even dental x-rays, you should insist they give you a Thyroid Apron to protect your thyroid from the radiation.  I've never asked for one, but then again I don't get mammograms any more...but it's a lead protector and they're supposed to have them available to those who request them.  Although, knowing how they are, they'll probably just try to blow it off and talk you out of it, saying 'trust me, everything's okay'...now let me get behind my protective screen.


----------



## Anne (Oct 21, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> With Mammograms or even dental x-rays, you should insist they give you a Thyroid Apron to protect your thyroid from the radiation.  I've never asked for one, but then again I don't get mammograms any more...but it's a lead protector and they're supposed to have them available to those who request them.  Although, knowing how they are, they'll probably just try to blow it off and talk you out of it, saying 'trust me, everything's okay'...now let me get behind my protective screen.



Wouldn't be surprised.  They always have them with dental x-rays, and there's a reason for that, but don't know how they'd use them with a mammogram.  I may just ask about that next time to see what they say.


----------

